# HERE FISHY FISHY........



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lmao.... nice photochop JJ


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> lmao.... nice photochop JJ


it was the best i could do with a laptop trackpad and about 5 minutes to do it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Bring it Beeotch!! :kicknuts:

:lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

They never learn :dunno:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> They never learn :dunno:


who's they???? it doesnt say junior member beside my name anymore.

i am a respected and feared contributor to this fine site.

just ask my victims

aces
python
cycleman

ill not be mocked or you will also suffer the wrath

 

oke:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

jjmolleck said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > They never learn :dunno:
> ...


HAHA I laugh in your general direction. :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I see a hardcore BOOB smacking headed his way!!! He is going to be like a rapper at a stripclub when we are done with him!!! You mess with One BOOB, You still get charged with Sexual Harassment like you messed with all the BOOBs!!


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh: LMAO at this thread!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

jjmolleck said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > They never learn :dunno:
> ...


>>>>>> cue theme song from The good the bad, and the ugly


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i know who the ugly one is!!!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Python said:


> :biglaugh: LMAO at this thread!


+1 opcorn:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That Belgium guy is funny! :lol: Course...Panfish are known to drink just about anything nowadays too :rotfl:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

CRider said:


> That Belgium guy is funny! :lol: Course...Panfish are known to drink just about anything nowadays too :rotfl:


While I'm tempted to defend this guy, as I do love my Belgian/American beer the best, my allegiance to the BOOB is too strong. I can always switch beers if necessary, but I can never switch from BOOBs :smile:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

jjmolleck said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > They never learn :dunno:
> ...


Yup, very impressive.....0.30% of all posts on this site have come from you Junior! :biglaugh:

Love ya bro!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :lol: 


JAX said:


> Yup, very impressive.....0.30% of all posts on this site have come from you Junior! :biglaugh:
> 
> Love ya bro!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

:lolat: OOOO SNAPS !!!!!!



JAX said:


> jjmolleck said:
> 
> 
> > thehat101 said:
> ...


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> jjmolleck said:
> 
> 
> > thehat101 said:
> ...












you want some too!!?? cause i have plenty.... EVERY DAMN ONE OF YOU :x :x

:lol: :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

How does Stans quote go ????

Wag more !!!!

Bark Less !!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

my wife is asking me why I'm laughing outloud...

"...My Dad can blow up your Dad..."

" Nutuh.."

" my bomb is bigger that your bomb.."

"Oh yeah?" 

"Yeah.."

:rotfl: 

Just count to 10 and come out shooting you guys and get it over with...


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> my wife is asking me why I'm laughing outloud...
> 
> "...My Dad can blow up your Dad..."
> 
> ...


Yeah What Toby said by the way I never threatened any og the things above. I am just egging it on :lol: I dont even know what a bomb is :lol:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

ok ok ill play nice... but mr. fishy only has about 36 hours to live....so :cheeky:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I will let Johnny Cash do my talking for me (again) :lol:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> I will let Johnny Cash do my talking for me (again) :lol:


*in gay voice* promises promises you big tease :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

jjmolleck said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > I will let Johnny Cash do my talking for me (again) :lol:
> ...


there... fixed :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

jjmolleck said:


> ok ok ill play nice... but mr. fishy only has about 36 hours to live....so :cheeky:


:drinking:


----------

